# Byproduct of yeast CO2 system



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

When the approximate 3 weeks that the yeast CO2 system is over, and the system is to be resupplied, has anyone else opened their 2 litre bottle and had it smell like wine? Mine really smelled like alchohol, and I know yeast can be used to make alchohol, so is this alchoholic then and is it safe to drink do you think? just wondering, i thought this was kind of interesting.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Have some pepto ready for your explosive diarreha.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

are u serious? bummer


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

haha yea...i think the liquid turns to alcohol when you do the yeast sugar thing


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yup, it is, mine also smells just like wine too


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

It won't kill you but it will hurt. Don't think C+C Whiskey, think Corn mash moonshine.

Uggghhhhh.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

If you want wine use wine yeast









If you are using the grocery store bread yeast then you are making some nasty stuff









(Even if you use wine yeast I still wouldn't drink it)


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

hey now... no alcohole jokes !!!

I take my drinking seriously !!!

actually, get the brewery yeast, that can stand high alcohol, then discover coca-cola


----------

